# joinery



## benofvegas (Jun 16, 2008)

hello 
i just have this question.... what is infeed and outfeed when using the jointer machine?


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

benofvegas said:


> hello
> i just have this question.... what is infeed and outfeed when using the jointer machine?


infeed us the part of the table before the blade, where the wood starts out

out feed is the part of the table after the blade, where the wood ends up


----------

